

Deleted TechCrunch post by Paul Carr - jkaljundi
http://www.sco.tt/scott_yates/2011/09/deleted-techcrunch-post-by-paul-carr.html

======
Toddward
It's not deleted - it's still live over at TechCrunch:
<http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/08/not-leaving-quietly/>

